# Acer TravelMate 291: Soundtreiber laufen, aber kein Sound

## Keepoer

Hi,

also ich weiss jetzt echt nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe mich durch unzählige Posts und How-Tos geschlagen, aber nie hats was gebracht. Mein Sound will und will einfach nicht.

Ich hab es schon im Kernel versucht und auch ausserhalb. Im Kernel hatte ich Probleme, aber ausserhalb erkent er meine Soundkarte wunderbar. Einziger Hinweis ist der dmesg-Eintrag weiter unten. ich bezweifle aber, dass das was mit meinem Problem zu tun hat.

Bei starten von /etc/init.d/alsasound start habe ich keine Probleme.

dmesg gibt nur folgendes aus:

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49455 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000
```

lspci:

```
0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

meine /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.9a ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
```

Kernelconfig:

```
#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set
```

----------

## slick

Blöde Frage, hast Du die Kanäle "unmutet"? Übersieht man leicht... http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml#doc_chap3_sect5

----------

## Keepoer

Hi,

ja, ich habe alles unmutet, was zu unmuten war.  :Very Happy: 

Aber geholfen hat es trotzdem nichts.  :Sad: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## Pietschy

Jo hab den gleichen laptop (Acer TM 291LMI) oder zumindet sehr ähnlich.

Im grunde habe ich die Treiber nur in der Kernelconfig als Modul angegeben. 

Sound (M)

          ALSA (M)

            PCI -->

               Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller (M)

fertig.

couldplug sorgt fürs laden des treibers und kmix fürs umute.

alsa-lib und alsa-headers sind bei mir installiert sonst keines der alsa-pakete

Nachtrag: die Datei /etc/mudules.d/alsa habe ich nicht

und die dmesg ausgabe sieht bei mir auch so aus.

Hoffe det hilft

Pietschy

----------

